# Modem buying help needed



## shijilt (Sep 24, 2015)

I have made another thread here.
But this thread is a bit different.
I am planning to get BSNL broadband 1 Mbps UL plan.
My home is 4-5 KM away from Exchange.

My friend recently bought "TP-LINK TD-W8901N" for his office and he as some WiFi speed issues (full speed only when PC is on).
Q1. TP-LINK TD-W8901N is listed in amazon as "with Broadcom Chipset".. Does it make any difference ?
Q2. Why BSNL guys recommend D-Link modems ? is D-Link better for BSNL ?
Q3. Online sites list D-Link modems costlier than TP-Link , why ?

I need WiFi on/off feature.
I wont keep Modem on for more than a day.

These are the choices I have. But a 2 antenna version is not at all useful for me. Because I need WiFi only in my room.
D-Link DSL-2750U Wireless N 300 ADSL2+
TP-LINK TD-W8901N
TP-LINK TD-W8968 300 Mbps Wireless N
What is the difference with these three, other than WiFi speed and coverage ?
D-Link modem have outdated looks...

Plz help

Recently I have spend more than 40K on my Desktop PC to get high end gaming  support. Buying parts for that was not as difficult as this!!


----------



## Faun (Sep 24, 2015)

TP-LINK TD-W8968 from general recommendation here.

BSNL guys recommend based on their knowledge. I am sure they have never heard of TP Link

I use Asus ADSL router. Before that iBall, linksys and Pronet. D-Link gave me issues, used to get hot and stopped working.

Asus one is still working great. Probably the best.


----------



## shijilt (Sep 24, 2015)

Faun said:


> TP-LINK TD-W8968 from general recommendation here.
> 
> BSNL guys recommend based on their knowledge. I am sure they have never heard of TP Link
> 
> ...


I have seen two Asus models  in Flipkart under 3000 rs .
Is it good ? Does if have a WiFi on of switch ?


----------



## Faun (Sep 24, 2015)

shijilt said:


> I have seen two Asus models  in Flipkart under 3000 rs .
> Is it good ? Does if have a WiFi on of switch ?



Go with the TP-Link.

What do you mean by Wifi on off switch ?

I have this:
Asus RT-N10E Wireless N150 Router (Black) - Buy Asus RT-N10E Wireless N150 Router (Black) Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.in


----------



## shijilt (Sep 24, 2015)

Tplink 8968 has wireless on/off switch in its back .
It will be a useful feature for me.
So the broadcom chip in w8901 has no extra pros ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 24, 2015)

don't think too much about chip types for adsl/phone broadband internet connections in India,this is a issue for developed countries where ppl use 24mbps adsl connections.


----------



## shijilt (Sep 24, 2015)

Tplink 8968 has a lot of bug reports in Flipkart . including connection drops.... Confused ...

Any reason against tplink 8901 ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 25, 2015)

FK has 30 days return policy,i would rather take bet on w8968 than another model only because of its features & usb 3g modem support.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Sep 25, 2015)

i have been using w8968 version 2 since feb-march 2014. it is on for some 8-14 hours every day. no problems so far. before i bought this, the airtel guy told me that its better to go for dlink as they are the best but he was unable to give me any specific model. according to him every month, the settings in tplink are lost and user is required to input them again. I have not faced any such issue so far. its all a bias. i think all electronic items may malfunction. mine did not like of many others. the same is true for every device.


----------

